# Bought a diamond file at Sam And Jakes tools



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Bought a diamond file today for my router bits. Pretty cool tool. Wonder how many things I can ruin with it:laughing:

I want to tell you that I bought it at Sam and Jakes Tools in Lapeer, Michigan. They are a little tool store that carries just about everything, except that they do not stock woodworking machines and not many woodworking hand tools. But they tell me they can order stuff for people. 

The reason I mention them is that they are like Harbor Frieght, price wise. But they carry brand name tools. They are a very popular store around here. If your in the area, check them out.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Web page*

Too bad they don't have a web site.
A small company like that I would buy from.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I talked to them a few days ago about carrying woodworking tools and they said that there just was not a big enough demand for them in the area so it would not be worth it for them to keep any in stock. As for a web site, they said that they may concider it in the future. Yes, its a shame but I can still always find something I need from them whenever I stop in.
Maybe if people looked 'em up and contacted them with a request to put up a website they might see that there is a whole world out there willing to beat their door down.


----------

